# My sweet boy



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's some recent pictures I would like to share with everyone of my sweet boy, Sash. :heart


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Very cute....


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Awwww so cuddly!!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Chunky cat!!! soooo cuddly  I love the 4th picture


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Aww! To cute!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is so cute!!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I love the one of him yawning! Adorable!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

wow is he sure beautiful. How much does he weigh? He looks pretty hefty! I love the pic of him yawning as well! That is too cute.


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

He looks like one of my parent's cats! What a cutie! I love these colored cats, so beautiful and unique!


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Thank you everyone.  He's my pride and joy. 

Debo- he weighs between 15-16 pounds, I think. I've been trying to cut back on his food portions, but he's very demanding. :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He's a hefty little man isn't he? Gotta luv chunky kitties! For some reason, I though there was a glowing hat on his head in the 2nd picture


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

kitkat said:


> He's a hefty little man isn't he? Gotta luv chunky kitties! For some reason, I though there was a glowing hat on his head in the 2nd picture



LOL! :lol: Ya know, your right the more I look at my little nightlight in the backround it does look like a little hat on him.


----------



## TJ_Kloie_PC_Lover (Aug 2, 2005)

AWE! Fat cat mhmhmhm so cute! My Kloie is a bit of a honker too. She can't help it. I feed her too much and she likes it. :lol:


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

:lol: OMG HE'S SO FAT!

I loveeeeeeeeeeeee him I just want to cuddle him!!!!!!!!!  


he looks like he weighs more than 15 or 16 pounds...the scale is broke. My cat weighed that when he was like a little over a year old and I'm sure he weighs more now and he's not that big.

But you can't not love him he's just *ADORABLE*


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

he is very cuddlely looking. and cute too.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

There lovely


----------

